# Super mack snows and super snows



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

are Super mack snows and super snows the same thing?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> are Super mack snows and super snows the same thing?


YES :no1: MACK super snow,MAC super snow,super MACK snow,SUPER SNOW.All the same.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Although does; 

TUG snow x Mack snow = a super snow ?

TUG snow x Gem snow = a super snow ?

Mack snow x Gem snow = a super snow ?

Would the above still be considered a Super 'Mack' Snow ?
Probably not so Technically a super Mack snow may not be the same as a super snow.....


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

oh &.... TUG x TUG = super snow ?
Gem x Gem = super snow ?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

No as far as i am aware TUG (for definate) and GEM snows are dominant morphs so there is no super form of these!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I read that the TUG snows are dominant

A TUG Snow or The Urban Gecko Snow, is a Snow line created by Craig Stewart from The Urban Gecko. The TUG Snows come from a selectively bred Wild Caught group. Stewart believes his snows are axanthic, a genetic trait where little to no yellow is produced. The TUG Snows are also a dominate trait. 

Taken from Leopard gecko wiki - really good site has answers to loads of stuff you should put it in your favorites.

But the site says they are still testing the GEM snows to see if they are or not.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> oh &.... TUG x TUG = super snow ?
> Gem x Gem = super snow ?


A mack snow has to be involed to get super snow.
Ofcorse MACK X MACK = super snow but also.
MACK X GEM = super snow.
MACK X TUG = super snow.
MACK X LINE BRED = super snow(this year).


----------



## desertgecko (Jan 23, 2008)

gazz said:


> YES :no1: MACK super snow,MAC super snow,super MACK snow,SUPER SNOW.All the same.


Co-dom snow is also used sometimes. All are Macks.

There are 4 types of 'snow' morphs.

Mack snow - As above
Linebred snow- As the name suggests, they were line bred to make whiter leos. Like SHTCT's.
TUG snows- The Urban Gecko line of snows. Is a dominant gene.
Gem snows - Thought to be a dominant gene.

As already said, Mack snow x 'other' snow = Macks, poss Mack supers.

You can't get a 'super' form of the 'other' snow morphs, although Leopard gecko wiki says there maybe a super form of the Gem snows.


----------

